# Any Ontario Police Officers On Here?



## Yeoman (1 Sep 2009)

Could you send me a message.
I have some questions I would like to ask.
Be even better if someone from London, KW, or Peel just happend to see this.


----------



## k_town (17 Jan 2010)

I'm a police officer and work within the region of Peel.  Send me any question you have.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jan 2010)

I'm down in Windsor, but if you have some general questions I'll try to help you with them.


----------

